# Shower Heads per line



## nick114920 (Sep 24, 2007)

How many shower heads can i install per 3/4 in line?? I tried using 2 heads on a shower a few years back and had no pressure to the one head... what do these guys do in these huge showers where you see 4 and 5 heads to a shower?? Is there something i add to boost pressure???


----------



## rex (Jul 2, 2007)

you will need to loop all the heads together


----------



## KillerToiletSpider (May 27, 2007)

nick114920 said:


> How many shower heads can i install per 3/4 in line?? I tried using 2 heads on a shower a few years back and had no pressure to the one head... what do these guys do in these huge showers where you see 4 and 5 heads to a shower?? Is there something i add to boost pressure???


Yes, you pipe it correctly. A Moen shower valve is not designed for multi outlet installation, but a 3/4 or 1 inch thermostatic mixing vale, combined with 3/4 inch control valves for each outlet is designed for that application and will work just fine.


----------



## nick114920 (Sep 24, 2007)

so i must buy a special shower faucet???


----------



## nick114920 (Sep 24, 2007)

wont i also loose volume through a standard shower faucet because its 1/2 inside those damn things??


----------



## KillerToiletSpider (May 27, 2007)

nick114920 said:


> so i must buy a special shower faucet???


You don't have to do anything, but if you want it to work, you need to size it properly, a plumber would be a good way to achieve the sizing needed.


----------



## RopeaGoat (Sep 21, 2007)

*I could tell you but I'd have to kill you then. This is a cornerstone secret of the Cult of the Custodians of Civilization. Hire one of our licensed bretheren and balance shall be restored to your shower!*


----------



## nick114920 (Sep 24, 2007)

I am 24... I remodel houses and never spent a day in school for it... I kinda learn as i go and if i dont know things i come to places like this to find out... with that said... anyone have any useful information??? Or should i say... do any of you licensed guys even know what im talking about???


----------



## Putty Truck (Oct 6, 2007)

I'm 50...If you send money to my Paypal account, I will tell you the truths you seek.


----------



## KillerToiletSpider (May 27, 2007)

nick114920 said:


> anyone have any useful information??? Or should i say... do any of you licensed guys even know what im talking about???



Yes I know, hire a plumber, you have no idea what you are doing. To sell a service you really should know what you are selling, or is that to complicated for you to understand?


----------



## RopeaGoat (Sep 21, 2007)

I need to complete a 5-year apprenticeship which includes ~500 classroom hours and 5000 on the job training. You want to stumble across a freakin' website because you drastically underbid me and be led by the nose on how to do the job! Go Frig Yourself!


----------



## threaderman (Nov 15, 2007)

I like this site more every day. :thumbup:


----------



## nick114920 (Sep 24, 2007)

Went to Home Deopot... Asked the guy in plumbing dept who claims to be a "master Plumber".... I really think he is... reminds me of one of you failed plumbers who find something like home depot or this website to do all day... anyway he sold me a 3/4 inch shower faucet and i split the line after that for 2 shower heads... lucky i had 3/4 inch up to the bathroom... now i have an awsome shower with nice pressure and volume... and a nice bill to go along with it... thanks and keep my checks commin ya A$$holes!!!!


----------



## Ron The Plumber (Oct 10, 2006)

nick114920 said:


> thanks and keep my checks commin ya A$$holes!!!!


Wow, give them facts and they get all mad, I don't get it, we are only trying to help.


----------



## KillerToiletSpider (May 27, 2007)

Ron The Plumber said:


> Wow, give them facts and they get all mad, I don't get it, we are only trying to help.


I guess all the Master Plumbers are to busy working at Home Despair.


----------



## Putty Truck (Oct 6, 2007)

A master plumber is worth a million a year to a good plumbing company and that's why master plumbers work at ho depot.

Wait...that doesn't make sense.


----------



## JamesNLA (Jun 2, 2006)

Went to Home Deopot... Asked the guy in plumbing dept who claims to be a "master Plumber".... I really think he is... reminds me of one of you failed plumbers who find something like home depot or this website to do all day... anyway he sold me a 3/4 inch shower faucet and i split the line after that for 2 shower heads... lucky i had 3/4 inch up to the bathroom... now i have an awsome shower with nice pressure and volume... and a nice bill to go along with it... *thanks and keep my checks commin ya A$$holes!!!!*[/quote]


You really are a sorry poor excuse of a tradesman. Now run along and go play. And remember no one cares about you or your simple problems that obviously have you beat. Maybe you should go back to just being a complete moron because you are not welcome here, Taa-wat

:ban:


----------



## piperats (Dec 11, 2007)

nick114920 said:


> I am 24... I remodel houses and never spent a day in school for it... I kinda learn as i go and if i dont know things i come to places like this to find out...


"I is a big time contrakter! I taughted mysef all I no. I not need a skoolin, I juz need a unluky poor a$$ homeowner to practice my trade. Did I tell yall I is a BIG TIME contrakter (Chest Swelling) Sined NICK the BIG Contrakter.

*ROFLMAO!!!!!!*
Do your poor customer a favor and hire a pro!


----------



## Double-A (Jul 3, 2006)

nick114920 said:


> Went to Home Deopot... Asked the guy in plumbing dept who claims to be a "master Plumber".... I really think he is... reminds me of one of you failed plumbers who find something like home depot or this website to do all day... anyway he sold me a 3/4 inch shower faucet and i split the line after that for 2 shower heads... lucky i had 3/4 inch up to the bathroom... now i have an awsome shower with nice pressure and volume... and a nice bill to go along with it... thanks and keep my checks commin ya A$$holes!!!!


Well, congratulations on solving your problem by enlisting free advice from a person willing to prostitute his experience and license to the likes of a publicly owned whore-monger. 

I hope you and your mark are sincerely proud of the shower that only cost you the small price of insulting at least eight consummate professionals.

Bleh, don't feed the trolls, folks.


----------



## rick1643 (Dec 11, 2006)

nick114920 said:


> Went to Home Deopot... Asked the guy in plumbing dept who claims to be a "master Plumber".... I really think he is... reminds me of one of you failed plumbers who find something like home depot or this website to do all day... anyway he sold me a 3/4 inch shower faucet and i split the line after that for 2 shower heads... lucky i had 3/4 inch up to the bathroom... now i have an awsome shower with nice pressure and volume... and a nice bill to go along with it... thanks and keep my checks commin ya A$$holes!!!!


Hmmmmm......is that the smell of a bridge burning?????


----------

